
Noam Chomsky: The world is at the most dangerous moment in human history - susam
https://www.newstatesman.com/world/2020/09/noam-chomsky-world-most-dangerous-moment-human-history
======
ncmncm
It is curious to have omitted Duterte and Erdogan from the list.

